# How do you tell how many favorites you have?



## AishaDracoGryph (Feb 16, 2007)

I have favorited a ton of pics on FA, I mean a shit load. I have over 700 users on my water list. I would like to know just for kicks how many favorites are in my favorites gallery (how many pics I have favorited total) but There is no counter I can find.

Is there a way to easily tell how many pic you have favorited?


----------



## yak (Feb 16, 2007)

Not that i know of, since it wasn't required earlier.


----------



## blackdragoon (Feb 16, 2007)

on the subject of favorites i'm wondering if there is a way you guys could add the ability to search through all the pages of favorites that you have in the same way that you can with you own gallery? possibly for the next update thingy? i ask cuz for people who fav alot of stuff it can be a pain trying to go back through the stuff you faved one page at a time to view stuff you faved possibly months ago that which could be all the way at the back of your faves section. i can only imagine how much Aisha must have to sift through to reach the very first pics she ever faved. and i know it takes about 10 minutes or so for me to get back to the first page of my faves as well.


----------



## dave hyena (Feb 16, 2007)

In the statistics box on ones userpage, it says: "favorites: <number>" although I think that refers to the number of favorites one has received.


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (Feb 16, 2007)

ahh thanks anyway. Maybe in the next system update they could add this feature? though it is pretty small.


----------



## StormKitty (Feb 28, 2007)

The following method is somewhat crude, but it works:
1. From your userpage, click on "View all favorites" 
2. In the lower right corner, click "Next"
3. The URL in you browser should now look something like "http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/youruserid/1/".  Take a wild guess how many pages of favorites you have, and replace the "1" in the URL with that number, and hit enter.
4. If you get a full page, try a higher number.  If you get "There are no submissions to list", try lower.  Eventually you should be able to zero in on the last page.
5. Once you've gotten to that last page of favorites (which will be only partially full if your current fav count is not a multiple of 12), multiply the page number in the URL by 12, and add the number of pics on the final page.  That is how many favs you have.


----------

